# Front Office Source: Love A 'Train Wreck' Physically



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Kevin Love had an effective Summer League, but is considered by some to be a major injury waiting to happen. An NBA front-office source with a team who worked out Love described him as a "train wreck" physically, pointing to his surgically repaired knee as the biggest point of concern.


Via SI.com

****. :azdaja:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Here in Portland, where he went to high school, we've heard that many times. He looks to be in much better shape, externally anyway, than from his high school days.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Hopefully he is able to hold together. Let's remember, Brandon Roy was also red-flagged by a lot of people as being too injury-prone. And yes, he's missed some time, but we're also generally kicking ourselves over passing on him. It's a crap-shoot to a certain extent. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

One major injury to Love, and McHale will probably have to go into the witness protection program.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That would definately suck..


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

hmm... tons of question marks about this high of a pick. Anyone picking up on the Dirk for Robert DeShaun "Tractor" Traylor type vibe I'm feeling?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

stevemc said:


> hmm... tons of question marks about this high of a pick. Anyone picking up on the Dirk for Robert DeShaun "Tractor" Traylor type vibe I'm feeling?


Nope. Love is 10x the player Traylor ever was. Tractor got good position, but mostly his game was brute force, decent footwork and soft hands catching the ball. Love has used brute force, has great footwork and great hands ... and can shoot out to the college 3pt line (at least), can pass as well as anyone on the team, etc. He's a far better prospect. And Mayo? I don't think he's going to be anywhere near Dirk. You never know, but I dont' think so.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

luther said:


> Nope. Love is 10x the player Traylor ever was. Tractor got good position, but mostly his game was brute force, decent footwork and soft hands catching the ball. Love has used brute force, has great footwork and great hands ... and can shoot out to the college 3pt line (at least), can pass as well as anyone on the team, etc. He's a far better prospect. And Mayo? I don't think he's going to be anywhere near Dirk. You never know, but I dont' think so.


I'm with you on Love translating his game to the NBA compared to Traylor. He's far more "skilled" than the Tractor. I was more referring to the all-star traded for a player who falls out of the league tho. Not so much a direct comparison to there games. 

I can't say I'm sold on Mayo being the uber star his followers have been telling us he's going to be honestly. At this point he seems more promising than Love. Only time will tell, with health being the major issue as always.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think he will be fine. Alot of it could be translated to his weight, which he has slimmed down what like 40lbs they were saying? He'll be okay im sure.


----------

